# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  sapos.

## willi

Me parece que no ay ningún hilo sobre sapos. Por eso creo este para poner unas fotos de unos encontrados ayer.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Willi, por lo que se ve esta acostumbrado a cogerlos, puede ser sapo común Bufo bufo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## willi

Así es francisco, le gustan mucho los animales, cada vez que vamos al campo se pasa el día buscando hasta que encuentra alguno.
Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Aprovecho este hilo que abrió willi para subir unas fotos que hice el pasado sábado junto a la presa de Orellana mientras esperaba a unos amigos:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

eldelassetas (06-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (05-nov-2013),HUESITO (05-nov-2013),willi (05-nov-2013)

----------


## eldelassetas

Las fotos de Willi parece un sapo corredor (Bufo calamita), por la linea de la espalda y por las parótidas (unas glándulas que tienen detras de los ojos), que son paralelas, las fotos de Los Terrines, aunque no se vea bien la linea de la espalda, también lo parece. Un saludo, Elias.

----------

frfmfrfm (07-nov-2013),Los terrines (06-nov-2013),willi (06-nov-2013)

----------


## HUESITO

Perdonad mi ignorancia pero, los sapos son venenosos o segregan alguna toxina peligrosa?? Me refiero a los sapos comunes de aquí, de España.
Es un viejo tabú que he oido desde pequeño y por eso, cuando veo uno, no me acerco, lo que a las ranas si.
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Algunos sapos sí que generan toxinas, algunas alucinógenas, pero también algunas ranas. En cuanto a las especies que habitan en la península, pues habrá que ver.

----------

